# Bachmann Skeleton Log Car Scale



## Mr Awesomer (Feb 28, 2009)

Hello everyone,
Long time listener, first time caller.

Quick question... and hopefully not to dumb of one... but does anyone know if the Bachmann skeleton log cars (98490)... along with the Bachmann logging caboose (93170) are in *1:20.3* scale?


I'd like to get a bunch of them for the Bachmann 36ton Shay I just got to pull, but I want to make sure they are in the same scale... and no product listing for these cars lists their exact scale.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Mr Awesomer on 02/28/2009 12:17 PM
Hello everyone,
Long time listener, first time caller.

Quick question... and hopefully not to dumb of one... but does anyone know if the Bachmann skeleton log cars (98490)... along with the Bachmann logging caboose (93170) are in *1:20.3* scale?


I'd like to get a bunch of them for the Bachmann 36ton Shay I just got to pull, but I want to make sure they are in the same scale... and no product listing for these cars lists their exact scale.


Thanks in advance. 




Hmmmmm. Let's put it this way - I made a scad of the skeleton cars from plans in GR at 1/20.3, and they are about an inch longer than my half a dozen or so Bachmann cars. The width is around the same, and the proportions are about the same, and Bachmann advertised them at the time of their introduction by showing a nice long train of them behind one of their Shays...

On the other paw, having seen the real thing oodles of times, I seem to recall that THEY were all built to slightly different scales, even on the same railroad.

IMO, I don't think anybody would criticise you for running Bachmann's own log cars behind one of Bachmanns' own Shays.

The logging caboose, a bobber-style orginally found in 'Big Haulers' sets, is NOT 1/20.3, but a generic 1/24th-ish. Only AccuCraft make RTR 1/20.3 cabeese, AFAIK.

Again, I don't 'spose you'd get onlookers writing their congressman if you ran it behind the log cars, especially if you had enough of them that you couldn't see the loco at the same time...









And welcome to the best LS forum of its kind, too!

Best wishes

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## c nelson (Dec 18, 2008)

While they are "not" specifically 1:20.3, they could be used as such...both of those products are "nominally" 1:22.5'ish. 

There has been some guys here and on other forums building similar cars: 

not a skeleton car, but a nice primer: 
http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=46852 

some photos that I took of some disconnects in Brevard NC: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/79234/view/topic/Default.aspx 

which lead to the building of these: 









here is a link to a beautifully done work caboose: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/80966/view/topic/Default.aspx 

another logging topic: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/5/postid/78996/view/topic/Default.aspx 

Shawn did a great job here, he is modeling in 1:24 and 1:22.5 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/73443/view/topic/Default.aspx 

more on logging: 
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=8764 

converting smaller stock: 
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=10102 

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=10336 

that should get u going-Welcome to Large Scale! 

cale


----------



## Mr Awesomer (Feb 28, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks for the quick replies... I think I'll go ahead and get these. I'm thinking 5 or 6 will make a nice looking haul.


----------



## Mr Awesomer (Feb 28, 2009)

So I stopped in at the Pomona Fairplex Garden Railroad open house today and right there on a wall was Bachmann's 55 ton Shay attached to a bunch of these log cars. Getting to see them in person has really sold me on them, especially considering how cheap they are... though it's also got me tuned into creating my own "logs" for them. The plastic ones that come with these look pretty bad.


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been looking at a bunch a different log cars, i plan on using quite a few of the bachmann cars. I even plan to stretch a few of them somehow for longer loads. I may choose to change out the wheels with smaller flanged ones to make them look better.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I thought it was a shame they did not put them on the Carter-esque trucks used on the "shorty" 20' freight cars..... 

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewProd&productId=778


----------



## Mr Awesomer (Feb 28, 2009)

So the caboose arrived from Ridge Road Station today... I dunno... seems rather small right up next to the Shay: 

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3583/3332685016_4bf247df75.jpg 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3326/3332686136_9ec02f1bef.jpg 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3411/3332687272_8c2046264c.jpg 
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3537/3332688444_f739943fc6.jpg 

Still though, not a bad little car for 26 bucks. 

Links made active, by Peter Bunce - moderator


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

For making your own logs and avoiding the weight of real wood check out www.4largescale.com and look at Chris' Creations. In the how-to section is a tutorial on making foam logs which look pretty good. 
There is lots more inspiration on that site from a number of fantastic modelers. 
Tom


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, Mr Awsomer, 

Welcome to MLS, and also the purchase of your Shay and the small Bachmann (logging) caboose. That has been the subjrct of quite a few conversions, and there are likely to be more I am sure. Some loggging cabeese aere even smaller! 

However some were also longer - have a look at the following site for some more ideas - it is about the West Side Lumber company - http://members.fortunecity.com/gknowles/rr_models/wslc/wslc.htm


----------



## jbwilcox (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know of a source for the extenders that were made by Nonsuch for these cars?

I sure would like to get four of them.

John


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

John,
You got to make your own...









I took apart one of the skeleton cars, made a silicone mold of the center section and poured urethane casting resin to make the part.

Russ


----------



## steamtrain95993 (Feb 21, 2008)

Russ, 

Nice looking car. Are you interested in selling some of those castings? 

Mario 
Sutter County Narrow Gauge, Yuba City, CA


----------

